# Million paws walk in Aus



## BlazeBunnies (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi I am participating in the million paws walk this year 2015 in Australia and I am wondering if some of you could donate to my mum and i's cause even $1 would make a difference I would be so grateful. 
A little background on the million paws walk:

-the million paws walk is a walk where you and your furry friends a 2km walk to raise money for the RSPCA. The RSPCA is a organisation where they are a NO KILL shelter. The RSPCA takes in all animals great and small. All money raised will go towards caring for the animals. And saving a life. They take in strays, abandoned Animals and inspector cases (animals who are being neglected and mistreated) 

Thanks all help will be appreciated. 

The link is: https://mpw-nsw-2015.everydayhero.com/au/jean


----------

